# Weekly competition 2008-06



## AvGalen (Feb 5, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' D' F L' B' L' D B2 D L B' D R2 B U F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U F U' R' F'
*2. *D2 R B U F2 R U2 R2 B' D' B2 R2 F2 R' F R2 D R F2 L' F R B' L2 U2
*3. *D L D' R2 F D' B2 D R2 B2 R' D' F R F2 U R2 D' R' B2 R2 F R2 U F2
*4. *D B2 R2 F' R' U' F2 U' L' D2 F2 U' F D2 R2 F R2 B' D2 R' D2 L2 B' L2 B
*5. *D R D L2 F R F2 D2 R D R2 U' F U2 R2 F L2 D' L U2 F D' L' D' L

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' D2 U F D2 U L' R B L2 R2 D2 U' L F D F L2 R2 U' L R D' U' L
*2. *B2 F D U L' F D L2 F' R B2 U2 B2 F L U2 R2 B' D F L' R U2 F2 R
*3. *D L2 F2 U' F U2 F' L R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F2 R B' F2 U B2 F2 L' R' F2 L' R'
*4. *R U' L R' B' F' R F U' L2 R' F D U L B2 D2 U2 L' R U2 B' L2 U R
*5. *R' D2 B2 F D' L' F' L' B' U' L D2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' F2 R2 D U L' D' U' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' r' R u2 B f' F' u' f U' R2 f2 L2 r2 D f U' B' f2 F2 L r' B F2 L' r' R' D u U' L' r U' f2 u r f' D' u' U'
*2. *D' L r' D' u' R' F r2 D2 u2 B F2 D' u2 L2 D2 u F2 r2 R2 B D' L R f' D2 u' F D u' F L' R2 D u f F2 u' U f2
*3. *u2 U' F' L2 D2 r f' F2 D' r f' F U R U B f u2 R' f F L2 r R F' L R2 u' U2 r B2 f F' u' U' F2 u2 U R2 B'
*4. *f u' U' f' u2 U L2 R2 u2 B R2 D2 u R2 u f L2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F' L' R2 B2 f2 F D U' F' u' r2 u B F U2 r D' U2
*5. *D u' U' f u' R' u' L' f U L' B' R2 B F' u U2 L' r2 R2 u' r2 F' r' D r f F2 R B2 D B L2 u f2 r' R u' U' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *r2 d' F D l R2 b2 d2 r2 d' r u' U B2 D b' f2 F2 R' B d' u2 l2 F2 u2 L2 r2 B b f2 F2 U2 f' F' r2 B' d' U r2 B D' f' l d B d2 L2 R2 D2 d2 u' U L' l b u' F D' L R2
*2. *D' u2 B2 l' R d' u' b' d u' L' R' b' F2 r' R d' u2 U L2 D d u2 U R d' u B' D2 d' U' l2 B' U B b' f2 F' D2 d2 u U' r' f U2 L' l r2 R f F2 L2 l f' r2 d2 L' R2 D2 U2
*3. *d U' b' l' U' L' l2 f' L r R2 d2 f u' f' l R' F2 r' D2 L2 l' F' u2 L' D' d2 B' D U' b' U f L r' R' U' B2 b2 F r2 b' F2 D' u2 U' B U2 L' l' R' U' B' b' L2 l r2 B' b2 F2
*4. *b' r B R2 D2 U' r D2 b2 D U2 f F' U b F2 u b' f' F2 D2 u' U2 F2 r2 b2 f l' r' R2 B d' u l2 d U' r' b' l R2 D f' U L' d' U l2 D' u' L' D r' f2 L2 u2 b f d' u b
*5. *L2 B2 u' l2 B' R F L F' r2 R' U L2 r' u2 b2 F r2 b2 R' D U l' f' R' F' R2 f' L' u' R b R' f d u2 B2 F' U F' r2 u f l f' u' B' f2 U B D' b R' d' U' b D u2 U' b2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' L2 F D' R' U2 F R' F' R D2 B D2 F2 R F2 L U F' D2 B' D L2 D
*2. *B2 R' B2 D F2 L' F U2 F2 U F' U2 L' U2 R' D2 B R2 F' D L2 B2 L' F' L2
*3. *R D R' F' U2 B2 L B' L' F U' B D' F2 L' D2 B L U' F' R U2 R2 B' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 U' B U R' F D R' B2 F U2 F2 L F2 L D U2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 R
*2. *D L' R2 U' B R B L2 R' B' U2 B' F2 L D' U2 L D2 U F D U L' F2 L
*3. *L2 R' D R2 B' F2 D' B2 F' L' B' L2 B F' D B R D U2 F U L B' D2 U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' r R' B f L' D U2 r2 f2 R2 U B' f F' L B r f D2 L' B r F D' f F2 U F2 u' R U2 B D2 L B2 f' u U B2
*2. *u f' L D' B2 f2 L2 u' f D' R2 f2 U' L' D R' F' L' B2 u U' F D B' D' U' r' B2 F2 r D' u U' B2 u2 U B u U' f'
*3. *U F2 L f' u' U F' u L' r R2 u2 B' R u2 U' B' F' D2 B' F D2 f2 u r R f F L' D2 r' F2 u U f2 L2 F' L R2 u'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *d B2 b u2 B' f2 r' D' d' u U' B F' u' f L2 D U' L2 U L2 l' r B2 f2 D b d' B D' L l d' L f2 D2 u' l' b' f2 F2 d' U B' b' d U' B f u2 F2 D' b' F L R' F' D L2 b'
*2. *u' b u F R' B' F2 D U2 r R' F' D' B b' L2 D' u2 b2 f F' u2 F2 r f2 U2 B' b2 f2 F' u2 r2 R' B2 b f' F2 L' b' F l d' U F L' l' r B L' R' b2 f F2 d r2 f' D f' D2 u'
*3. *D R D U' b2 L d' u2 U L' R' u2 l u2 U' B d2 B' l2 F' L' f L r2 B' F' U2 f' L2 r2 R2 b2 U2 b D d' u2 U2 b L' f' F' r' U2 f d' l' B f2 l' B2 b' f' u B L' r b F r'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L R' B2 F2 D U2 B U L R B2 D2 U' L R D2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 B' D' U L'
*2. *R' D2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 D' U F R' B F2 L2 R D' L D R' U2 F' D2 U B F'
*3. *D U2 B' F L' D2 U B R' D' U' R B F2 U' B2 F' L' F D' L F L2 R' F2
*4. *U B F' L' R' U' L' U' B D B2 F' U2 B' F D U' L2 U2 B' D2 U2 F D' F2
*5. *L D U' L2 B2 F' D L' D' U2 L2 B2 L R B F2 D2 U2 L2 D L' R B2 F L'
*6. *U' R D' L2 U F D B' D2 U' B F2 D U B2 F L' D2 B' F' L F R' D2 B
*7. *U' R2 U L2 R2 F R' B' F L2 R2 D2 U F' D2 L2 R2 B F2 R B F D2 U' R2
*8. *L' R D L2 U L2 R U2 B' F2 D' U2 L R' B L R' U' B U' B U' L2 R2 F2
*9. *B F L2 B D' F D' F2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 R2 B2 L' R2 F
*10. *L2 B2 L2 R' B F2 U B2 F D U' L' F D2 R U2 B2 U B F2 L' F' U2 B2 F
*11. *R' B2 F2 L R2 B F L2 D' U L U' L2 B L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L U F' U' F
*12. *U B2 D2 U' B U' L F D2 U L R2 U L R B2 L' U' B2 F R F D2 U F2
*13. *F' R B F2 R2 F' D' L B' F2 D L2 R' F' D2 U B' F D2 U2 L2 R U F2 L
*14. *D2 B' L B F L2 U2 F2 R B F2 D' U' B2 F' D R' B' D B2 U' F L R B2
*15. *B F D' L2 B F U B2 L R2 D' U2 L D2 L' R D U F D2 U' L2 R2 B' F'
*16. *L B' F2 D2 U2 L' R F D' U' F' U2 R2 B L' B2 F2 L' B U' F' L2 D B2 F2
*17. *U2 L2 R B F L R' F2 D L' R' U' R B R' D2 L2 R U' L' R' F2 L' R2 F
*18. *L D F D2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F' R2 D L R' B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 R B' D' L2
*19. *F L' B2 F2 R U' F D U' F U2 L R B2 F' L2 R2 D' B' L2 R F D2 U F
*20. *B' D U2 L R' U' R2 F L2 R2 B2 D L' R F' D U' R D2 U2 B D2 U L R
*21. *F' L R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' U L2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 B F L' B' D' U' B D2 L2
*22. *B L2 R' B F D' R2 D2 F' D' F2 U2 F L B F' L2 R' B F R B2 L2 D U2
*23. *L B' D U F' L D' U2 L2 R' F' R' U' F L U' B' F' L' U2 B2 L' F L R'
*24. *B F2 L R2 F2 R2 D' B' R D2 L2 F' L' B F L D' U' B' D U L' B F2 U2
*25. *L R2 F D2 U' L' R' B2 D F' L D' R F L2 B F2 D' B F2 L D' F' D' R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F U' L' B L' R2 B2 F2 D' R' B' F' L F D' U' L2 F D' B' F' L R' U'
*2. *B L' F U' F2 L2 R' U2 B' D2 R' D2 U L' R' U2 L R U R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R
*3. *L R' F D' B' R2 D' U' L2 D2 U B F' D2 U' B R U L2 F U2 L' R2 U2 R
*4. *F D2 L R B' F R' U2 B2 F L2 R U' B' L2 R D L' B2 U' B L D2 L' D'
*5. *F' R B' F R B2 F' U2 L D U' L' F2 R B F' D F' L2 F D2 F L' D' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L R' B' F' D2 L D' U2 L' F' U' B2 U B2 L' R D' B' U' L' R U B R2 U'
*2. *B2 D2 U' B' F' D2 U2 L' U' L' R' B2 R2 D B L2 F U2 B2 F' R U L B' F
*3. *D' U L2 R2 F L2 R F' D2 B F' L2 F' L' R B L2 R' F' R' B U' B D' F
*4. *B' R2 D U2 L2 R U2 L R U F' R' B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 F L2 B R2 B2 D' B2
*5. *U2 B2 F2 R' U B2 L' U B D' B2 F' R2 F L' R2 U2 B2 F' R' B D' L2 D U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B R D2 U' R U2 L2 U2 B2 R D' L R2 B L R2 D' R D2 L' R F' U2 F2 R' D2 R' D' L R B R2 D U F' L R D2 U R2 B' D2 L' B2 F2 (45 moves original)
R' D2 R2 D' U L' B F' R' B2 L2 F' D' L2 R U2 B' R' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) F U' F' D F2 L B2 L U L U' R F' U' R2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 B L B D B'
*1. *(3x3x3) U2 L U2 R2 D' U R D U B' F D' U' B' F2 L2 R' B F R' D U R' B2 F
*1. *(4x4x4) u L2 R2 D' U' r' f' F' U' L' r' U' f2 F' U' f F U' B' F' L r R2 B' f2 F u' B' R' f' F2 L R2 F' L2 r F' D' L f2
*1. *(5x5x5) u' l U2 l2 D B2 b' l' r2 R2 D2 d' u U B' d' B' r2 u' b' l2 f' U L' U R' b2 F' u U' F2 d2 U' f' d u B f F' L' l R D d U' B2 b2 F' r' d u U' f2 F r2 D U2 b2 F' l

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *F4 a f4 D3 c4 e4 a4 c3 f2 a e3 f D4 A f2 D3 b E3 f2 a4 f3 b4 D4 C4 A4 B2 c2 b4 d c3 b2 E4 b f3 b2 E3 e2 d4 c2 a e4 B3 a4 d2 F2 e2 d3 B3 a b2 f2 a d3 F3 c2 a d2 B3 C B
*2. *A4 f3 C4 e a3 e2 f4 C3 e f2 C b3 e B c F2 c2 F2 B3 a3 d B f e a4 d3 c4 a4 c3 F A2 D4 E2 a b f2 D3 b e2 f2 b4 d c4 e4 d4 B C3 a4 b e4 f4 e d4 e2 f4 D3 b2 E A a
*3. *b f3 a2 f2 C2 c e2 f e4 f e4 B2 E2 c2 E3 F3 b2 c e B2 A4 b4 d3 c2 b E d e3 f4 b3 f2 e3 C2 a4 c3 E3 e2 f a3 f3 a4 f4 a e f4 D2 A b2 e2 f3 e4 f3 a4 d f2 C D d4 a4 b
*4. *b4 c3 a e2 d3 a4 e2 d4 a2 d3 f C2 d2 e3 C b2 d F e a4 e C c4 F2 c d3 f4 C d2 e f2 e a4 b c4 b e2 B D2 d4 c4 b D3 C4 e2 f3 b2 e3 a3 d4 B4 b4 D2 C F f2 C b D2 F3
*5. *D c d e3 C E3 D e f D A4 D2 E2 c E2 f3 e4 B2 f b4 d4 c3 b2 E3 b E2 b3 a4 b E2 b2 e4 a2 e3 C b2 c4 F2 e2 C4 F3 f4 D4 b3 c4 b2 D2 e B4 F3 a3 c b a2 d2 e4 a2 b4 e4 d4
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++ 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y-- 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y-- 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y-- 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y-- 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++ 
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *r' b' u R' U R U B' U L B' U' R L R B' R' U' L' U
*2. *r' b' U' L' B' L' R' B L' R' B U' B R L U B L' U B'
*3. *l' b' B R U L' B' U' R' U' R B' R B' L' U R U R' U'
*4. *r u L' U R' L' R' U L' U' R B U R' U L' U' L' B U
*5. *l r' b u' R' U B' R L' R' U B' U B' U' L U' B L R


*Square-1*
*1. *3,0 / 0,3 / -5,2 / -2,2 / -2,2 / -5,5 / 3,3 / 4,0 / -4,0 / 0,4 / 0,5 / -3,0 / 6,1 / -3,4 / 6,5 / 2,0 /
*2. *-3,3 / 3,-3 / 6,3 / 4,0 / 0,5 / 6,5 / 1,2 / -3,0 / 1,0 / -2,2 / 0,2 / 3,2 / 6,3 / -4,0 / 1,0 / 0,4 /
*3. *0,5 / 0,-5 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 1,5 / -3,4 / 0,2 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,4 / 2,0 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 1,4 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 6,2 / 6,0
*4. *0,3 / -3,6 / 0,3 / 4,3 / -2,5 / 2,0 / -1,0 / 6,5 / 4,0 / 0,2 / -4,1 / 4,1 / 0,2 / -2,3 / -4,2 / -3,2
*5. *0,-3 / 3,3 / 6,2 / 6,1 / -2,0 / 1,0 / 2,0 / 4,0 / 0,1 / -4,5 / 3,0 / 0,5 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 6,0 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 0,3 /

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 5, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm ready!!

*3x3x3:* 22.21 22.78 19.25 24.72 20.44 => 21.81
Much better.

*3x3x3_OH:* 50.00 46.11 45.21 53.43 44.22 => 47.11
Damn, these times don't nearly reflect the solves...

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:14.72 2:27.68 4:46.58 2:30.15 2:12.61 => 2:24.18
What is up with me, foot solving, and getting F-perms when I'm doing well!!!

*3x3x3_BLD:* 5:13.27 5:29.80 5:21.28 => 5:13.27
Good to get no DNF's this week! Time to learn M2!!

*4x4x4:* 3:14.55 2:51.06 2:30.36 3:01.83 9:45.88 => 3:02.48
Last one was a centre pop, spent ages sorting it out, then had to do solve again from after redux. Also couldn't find the piece at first lol. At least I got one decent solve out of this.

*FMC:* Yet again, bad. Ok start, but no idea where to go after third pair.
First Block: L2 D B2 D B' L' D
Extended: R U2 R2 U' F U' F' R F2 U'
Third pair: R B R' F' R B'
Last pair: U F' U' F U F U'
OLL: r F R' F R F' R' F R F2 r'
Setup: F'
PLL: U F U' R2 f' R F' R' F R' f R2

54... lol. I could have done better with a regular Fridrich. Nevermind. I need someone to teach me how to do the corner orientation+permutation using the last slot. Then I could do insertions and stuff. I think, that with this start the solution could have been sub40 if done well...


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2008)

Me too

2x2x2: 5.91 8.03 7.63 8.00 6.72 = *7.45*
3x3x3: 16.69 19.43 17.63 16.33 17.94 = *17.42*
4x4x4: 1:09.38 OP 1:13.06 O 1:12.44 P 1:12.33 P 1:06.50 OP = *1:11.38*
I'm really annoyed about that last solve. 30.xx reduction and a 36 second 3x3 part. Now get ready for this...
5x5x5: 1:38.44 1:44.81 2:33.33 1:46.40 1:51.05 = *1:47.42*
F***n' ridiculous!!!!!!! I continued this and got a 1:51 avg of 12.
3x3x3_oh: 31.03 32.77 34.90 36.88 30.63 = *32.90*

Megaminx: 2:28.34 2:19.03 2:30.27 2:21.11 3:36.03 = *2:26.57*
Pyraminx: 12.09 11.15 15.52 14.68 14.69 = *13.82*
Square-1: 45.41 28.69 44.25 50.31 47.83 = *45.83*


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 6, 2008)

Jason Baum

2x2x2: 6.09 (7.11) 6.47 (4.17) 6.41 = *6.32*
3x3x3: (12.38) 12.16 11.91 11.12 (9.95) = *11.73*
That's more like it.
4x4x4: 1:09.64 (58.56) 1:09.39 1:04.05 (1:23.20) = *1:07.69*
Jeez, talk about inconsistent. I had a 1:03.07 average just before this too =/
5x5x5: 2:47.56 (3:06.84) (2:38.22) 2:55.89 2:44.08 = *2:49.18*
Finally some improvement! I lubed my cube again and it is much better now.
3x3x3 OH: 21.78 21.94 (22.11) (18.47) 20.77 = *21.50*
Back in shape.
Relay: *4:40.95*
2x2x2- 6.xx, 3x3x3- 19.xx, 4x4x4- 1:20.xx, 5x5x5- 2:55.xx... Messed up my cross horribly on the 3x3x3 and the 4x4x4 was terrible. But having a good 5x5x5 solve really brings the relay down!
2x2x2 BLD: 1:14.38 53:79 DNF = *53.79*
3x3x3 BLD: 2:12.55 2:45.62 DNF = *2:12.55*
4x4x4 BLD: DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
Sigh...
5x5x5 BLD:


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 6, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.33 7.27 7.86 5.76 8.15 = 7.15
3x3x3: 24.43 18.94 19.29 26.66 24.48 = 22.73
4x4x4: 1:24.61 1:39.88 1:22.98 1:29.85 1:36.59 = 1:30.35
5x5x5: 1:55.00 1:52.10 1:57.47 1:59.07 1:56.33 = 1:56.26
2x2x2_bf: 5.37 DNF 12.56 = 5.37
3x3x3_oh: 57.43 1:10.36 1:17.92 1:04.56 1:02.44 = 1:05.79

Cubing takes less precedence than the ICCup (StarCraft).


----------



## Pedro (Feb 6, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 9.49
10.38, 9.19, 8.90, (6.33), (11.73)
Haven't practiced in a while...

*3x3x3 OH* = 23.85
(20.44), 23.08, 21.96, 26.50, (27.46)
Screwed up the perms on the last two, but the first 3 were good 

*4x4x4* = 1:31.64
(1:39.06), (1:15.83), 1:29.81, 1:32.15, 1:32.95
Silly mistake at centers and almost a pop (and both parities) made the first one really bad...and...wtf?! this was really bad...I have a cold, so...

*Square-1* = 1:00.57
(1:15.27), (45.33), 1:06.25, 59.75, 55.72
Yeah, not bad...my best avg of 12 is 54.38, but my second best is 1:00.8x, so this one was nice


----------



## pjk (Feb 6, 2008)

*3x3:* 15.41 17.16 (18.49) 17.34 (11.93) => Avg: 16.64 Seconds
Decent. Those middle three solves were bad. The 11.93 was non-lucky.


----------



## amateurguy (Feb 6, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 29.87 31.50 24.68 27.65 24.56 = 27.40
My fastest 3 out of 5 average so far.  All non-lucky. But 31.5 had a recently-learned OLL so I was a bit slow on that.


----------



## FU (Feb 6, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. (18.36)
2. 19.69
3. (38.55)
4. 20.48
5. 21.05

Average = 20.41

Screwed up PLL on third solve. Did J wrongly somehow.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 6, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
2x2x2: *10.79, (14.41), 10.76, 8.92, (8.62) = *10.16*
Comment: I am just waiting for the day when my 3x3 times will be better than my 2x2 times.
* 4x4x4: *109.65, (142.15), 111.97, (96.93), 102.77 = *108.13*
Comment: I initially made the centers wrongly in the 142.15.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:02.12, 2:14.48, DNF = *2:02.12*
Comment: The DNF had just two flipped edges.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD: *5/5 in 38:03.18
Comment: I had only 4 good ones so bought 3 cheap cubes for this and went *really* slow.I only wish we had MultiBLD at the upcoming Indian Open.


----------



## Henrik (Feb 6, 2008)

*2x2:* 5.84, 6.06, 6.72, 6.57, 6.29 =>*6.31*
Should have been better
*3x3:* 13.93, 18.59, 11.98, 17.59, 16.47 => *16.00*
Good for me the 2 sub-14 both had PLL skip
*4x4:* 1:18.75, 1:30.57, DNF, 1:35.28, 1:44.67 => *1:36.84* 
BAD avg. 
*5x5:* 2:32.13, 2:32.49, 2:47.21, 2:36.09, 3:04.79 => *2:38.60* 
beat my Danish records but not good enough, faster!
*Megaminx:* 2:29.25, 2:25.32, 2:01.45, 2:22.88, 2:35.63 => *2:25.81*
New PB on 2:01. A week ago I had an avg. of 3:01 huh but still not good enough
*Magic:* 1.08, 1.07, 1.06, DNF(1.04), 1.05 => *1.07*
Its ok
*Master Magic:* 2.96, 3.10, 3.21, 2.75, 2.87 => *2.98*
Not good enough a bad day for MMagic
*4x4 BLD:* 41:24 min 
This is only my 3rd succesful 4x4 BLD but what takes the longest is to momrize so I have to try again today (this time was set yesterday)
*3x3 BLD:* 2:56.64, 3:19,58 DNF(3:19.44)
Its ok is better than My Danish record. I forgot 2 flipped edges on the DNF


----------



## Mirek (Feb 7, 2008)

FMC only. This is my first time on this forum. Since Dan's FMC page has been out of working for few days I jumped here and spent 20 minutes with your FMC scramble. Here is what I want to share: F U2 B2 R' B R2 U L U' D' F U' D2 R D R (R' U' R D R' U R D') D R2 D' U2 = F U2 B2 R' B R2 U L U' D' F U' D2 R D U' R D R' U R' D' U2 (23).  Mirek


----------



## Piotr (Feb 7, 2008)

222
times: 6,26 6,00 6,17 (4,98) (11,91)
avg: 6,14

333
times: 15,56 15,39 (13,39) (18,70) 14,24
avg: 15,06 OK

444
times: 63,94 (57,46) (68,10) 66,64 64,80
avg: 65,13 OK

555
times: 1:55.30 (1:41.59) 1:58.61 1:56.46 (2:21.74)
avg: 1:56.79 OK
2:21.74 - messed up edges.

333OH
times: 27,13 25,28 (34,65) 30,48 (24,84)
avg: 27,63 OK

pyraminx
times: 10,83 (5,04) 7,53 (12,10) 8,77
avg: 9,04 bad
10,83 - I dropped cube
12.10 - with pop

333BLD
times: DNF, 2:36.25 , DNF
best: 2:36.25


----------



## mrCage (Feb 7, 2008)

Mirek said:


> FMC only. This is my first time on this forum. Since Dan's FMC page has been out of working for few days I jumped here and spent 20 minutes with your FMC scramble. Here is what I want to share: F U2 B2 R' B R2 U L U' D' F U' D2 R D R (R' U' R D R' U R D') D R2 D' U2 = F U2 B2 R' B R2 U L U' D' F U' D2 R D U' R D R' U R' D' U2 (23).  Mirek


 
Hi Mirek 

That's really awesome solution - and only 20 minutes?? Near "perfect "insertion also 

- Per


----------



## guusrs (Feb 7, 2008)

Mirek said:


> FMC only. This is my first time on this forum. Since Dan's FMC page has been out of working for few days I jumped here and spent 20 minutes with your FMC scramble. Here is what I want to share: F U2 B2 R' B R2 U L U' D' F U' D2 R D R (R' U' R D R' U R D') D R2 D' U2 = F U2 B2 R' B R2 U L U' D' F U' D2 R D U' R D R' U R' D' U2 (23).  Mirek



Well done Mirek, best 1-hour/20min solution I ever saw!
Guus


----------



## icke (Feb 7, 2008)

3x3
(31,91) (33,61) (29,75) (22,4) (24,18) =28,61 
my best avg ever but i usually do 12 solves 4th was a pll skip

4x4
(3:35,28) (3:21,13) (3:58,71) (2:57,71) (5:49,59) =3:38,22
not a very got avg. messed up the parityfix on the last one have to practice the big cubes more.

2x2
(12,69)(27,22) (12,77) (48,25) (22,18) = 20,72
1st and 3rd where pll skips did the 4th one like three times keeped on messing up havent really learned a method on that one.

magic
(5,61) (6,13) (5,33) (5,59) (4,63) = 5,51

relay
11:30,45 
first solve under 12 min for me


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome Mirek. I hope you like it here.

FMC is getting really out of hand here. There was a time you could win with a > 30 move solution, now you need to have < 25. That means you have to break the WR by at least 10%


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2008)

Erik:
3: 12.89, 12.58, 12.25, (11.22), (13.92)=>12.57 first solves since Belgium Open (still ill  )
2: (6.80), 4.88, 4.61, 5.50, (3.58)=>5.00 horrible
4: 59.91, 57.89, (1:07.89), (57.45), 58.38=>58.73 horrible and I hate parity!
5: (1:39.77), (2:23.89), 1:51.59, 1:41.28, 1:42.25=>1:45.04 HORRIBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
m: 1.25, 1.42, (2.92), 1.74, (1.19)=>1.47
mm: 3.73, (3.64), (7.13), 5.67, 4.05=> 4.48 wow I'm even doing horrible on magic!

--BLD--
2: 3.55, DNS, DNS=>3.55 there was no way I could beat that I think :O

FMC: 42 moves
R' D2 R2 D' U L' B F' R' B2 L2 F' D' L2 R U2 B' R'

D2 F' L' F B U' -x2- X-cross (6)
U2 F' U2 F setup first 2 pairs (4)
U2 F' U' F pair (4)
U R B' R' B pair plus setup next one (5)
[F' U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2] R U R' U F' U F U B' U F' U' B U' (23) last pair + Edge OLL + COLL + edge 3 cycle insertion. Found in like 20 minutes.


----------



## tim (Feb 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> --BLD--
> 2: 3.55, DNS, DNS=>3.55 there was no way I could beat that I think :O



Wow, Erik? That's amazing .


----------



## mrCage (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey 

It's not out of hand - it's just that some of the best fmc-ers have joined the competition lately. And we're all getting more practice in the official format. I'm still a bit slow, due to my habits from unlimited time solving. When cutting down time i must get better at avoiding walking down "dead ends". No time to explore everything within the hour. Those who say they can really do that in 1 hr do not have sufficient "tricks" IMHO. And lastly, we're not all doing well EVERY week. There are times i dont post what i have got ;-)

- Per


----------



## Mirek (Feb 8, 2008)

*About strategies*



mrCage said:


> Hey
> 
> It's not out of hand - it's just that some of the best fmc-ers have joined the competition lately. And we're all getting more practice in the official format. I'm still a bit slow, due to my habits from unlimited time solving. When cutting down time i must get better at avoiding walking down "dead ends". No time to explore everything within the hour. Those who say they can really do that in 1 hr do not have sufficient "tricks" IMHO. And lastly, we're not all doing well EVERY week. There are times i dont post what i have got ;-)
> 
> - Per



It's very true. I often run out of time before drawing out all my weapons. I learnt that fast exploration of promissing first 10 moves and quick solving/re-scrambling (or taking moves back) is an important part of a good strategy. My goal is to get below 30 moves every time but I found it tough.

Mirek


----------



## Erik (Feb 8, 2008)

tim said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > --BLD--
> ...



yah sorry, it was just too easy. *WARNING SPOILER* 1 Turn 1 layer and then 3 pieces are in place but not oriented right, spotted it in the blink of an eye


----------



## Pedro (Feb 8, 2008)

whoa!
you did 9 moves in...how many? 0.5 second to see it, 1 to put the blindfold...2 seconds...no way


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, it amazes me how fast some of these guys can do 2x2x2 speed BLD. But if others seem to be able to do it in 5 seconds, I can believe that Erik can do it in 3 and a half. He's just faster that way.

If only I could do speed BLD. I did this solve the normal way and got 37 seconds, which I was pretty happy with. Then I remembered Jon had done it in 5 seconds. I tried it speed BLD afterwards, but it took me quite a while to find the quick solution.

Did anyone else think the first OH solve this week was really easy? I was able to reconstruct my solve after I did it, and it took me 43 moves, and that only because I don't ever try to see extended crosses, which added 2 canceling moves, and I also didn't see two canceling moves going into the OLL. So essentially I did a 39 move solve. Unfortunately, as slow as I am at OH, that still translated to a 53 second solve.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 8, 2008)

yep, the F2L were really nice in that one...let me try to reconstruct it...

EDIT:
yeah, my solution was 41 moves...39 with cancelation


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess that lends credence to the idea that really easy scrambles are more likely to be solved the same than harder ones. Here was mine (spoiler - highlight area below to see):

scramble: R2 F U' L' B L' R2 B2 F2 D' R' B' F' L F D' U' L2 F D' B' F' L R' U'
cross is done on top
x-cross: U2 B' R' L U D' L
2nd pair: B' D' B D R' D' R
3rd pair: D2 B' D' B
4th pair: D2 F' D' F
OLL: F' R F D F' D' R' D F
PLL: D2 B R' B L2 B' R B L2 B2
Cancellation between 4th pair and OLL


----------



## MistArts (Feb 8, 2008)

3x3x3: 32.70, 36.43, 34.58, (29.58), (39.11)= 34.53


----------



## Jacco (Feb 9, 2008)

*3x3* (37.43), (27.77), 35.61, 31.88, 33.28 = *33.59*
Quite ok, I'm trying to get sub 30.

*3x3_bld* DNF (5:30.93), DNF (5:13.16), DNF (5:32.86) = *DNF*
Disappointing.

*3x3_oh* (1:27.05), (1:21.28), 1:24.47, 1:25.68, 1:21.68 = 1:23.94
Quite good =) Very consistent.

*4x4* (2:52.91), 3:37.02, 3:01.88, 2:54.77, (3:40.05) = 3:01.22
I need to practice more on 4x4.

*5x5* 5:26.31, 4:58.66, (5:49.08), 5:18.52, (4:58.11) = *5:14.49*
Not bad.

*Clock *(1:04.36), 55.43, (47.72), 53.50, 59.52 = *56.08*
Bought the puzzle yesterday =)


More will be added.


----------



## Henrik (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow looks like Im the only one so far that has gotten the 4x4 Blindfolded.
I must be lucky hehe

I have to try again for at better time, or at least better than my 41:24 min one


----------



## tim (Feb 9, 2008)

*4x4x4 BLD*
Best: 9:14.10
DNF (7:29), DNF (8:25), 9:14.10 (more than 4 minutes memo :/)

*multi bld*
2/3, 8:34.20 (memo 3:40)

I couldn't find more than 3 cubes and to make things even worse, i forgot to memorize a disoriented corner on my last cube.
The reason for my slow execution: I noticed that i messed up the corners on my first cube, while i solved the second cube. So i had to fix them.

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 1:50.93
1:50.93, 2:01.28, 1:54.33
Wow, that was bad :/.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW!
did the MUKTI-BLD...just 5 cubes, but as fast as i could (execution time i mean!) so i just tried to make the setup algs as short as possible, even if it was very risky...using old pochmann!
memo: abou 12 minutes
execution: 6:48.27 minutes

nice execution i think...for old pochmann...*proud being*^^


----------



## Erik (Feb 9, 2008)

Pedro said:


> whoa!
> you did 9 moves in...how many? 0.5 second to see it, 1 to put the blindfold...2 seconds...no way



nah forget the blindfold part I just close my eyes.
Ignorant people: 'who checks you just look then?'
I: 'who checks if people with a blindfold at home look?'
Ignorant people: 'oh yes you are right, you really opened our eyes'
I: 'then you are disqualified, can't look!' 
Igorant people: 'oh you are so mean and that was stupid'
I: 'yeah I know but your question was also stupid'
Happy end!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 9, 2008)

Erik: You didn't use a blindfold? I _should _disqualify you know, because you are supposed to follow the official rules and those say you should "don the blindfold", but.........2x2x2_bf is not an official event so you lucked out.

Actually, I don't even have a blindfold at home, so I just close my eyes also.

DennisStrehlau: I am assuming you did 5/5 correctly and your time is 12:59.99 + 6:48.27 = 19:48.26?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 9, 2008)

@ArnaudvG:Yes...that's correct


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 13.81, 10.61, 9.96, 10.72, 11.46 = *10.93*
*3x3x3*: 36.31, 33.63, 30.96, 38.55, 31.53 = *33.82*
Comment: Bad. I guess I can blame it on bad light and no warmup.
*4x4x4*: 2:12.70 (O), 2:04.75 (O), 1:46.39 (O), 1:48.28 (O), 2:32.23 (OP) = *2:01.91*
Comment: All 5 OLL parity. Not bad considering that.
*5x5x5*: 3:25.51, 4:00.56, 3:19.01, 3:28.48, 3:15.37 = *3:24.33*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 37.15, 48.05, 1:11.47 = *37.15*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:39.77, DNF (3:07.31), 2:43.90 = *2:39.77*
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (16:23.10), 14:59.62, 15:47.55 = *14:59.62*
Comment: Memorization: 7:28, 5:05, 8:20. The fast one could have been SO MUCH faster! I hit a spot in the centers where I forgot my memorization, and it felt like I spent 5 minutes just recalling it. But I eventually got it. Other than that, this felt like a 10 minute solve. 10 minutes finally looks possible to me!
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF (40:04.60), DNF (40:52.97), 30:59.94 = *30:59.94*
Comment: Memorization: 14:30, 19:53, 16:00. This is a new personal best for me.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD*: *5/5 (40:12.97)*
Comment: Wow! I got ‘em all on my first try with 5! Now I have a problem – the only other 3 cubes I have are two old ones from the early eighties with a slightly different color scheme that I really don’t want to resticker, and a keychain cube that does have my normal color scheme. Next week I’ll probably add the keychain cube. Wouldn't you know that Dennis would have to enter with 5 cubes this week, keeping me from winning? Oh, and Karthik got a fifth cube and so he beat me too. Third place (or possibly worse) with 5 cubes! 
*3x3x3 OH*: 52.88, 1:00.56, 1:08.96, 58.77, 1:04.02 = *1:01.12*
*3x3x3 WF*: 4:21.63, 2:58.53, 3:31.83, 3:46.11, 3:34.44 = *3:37.46*
*Relay*: *6:43.75* (P)
*Magic*: 2.84, 2.72, 2.71, 3.31, 3.05 = *2.87*
*Master Magic*: 7.00, 6.40, 6.30, 6.05, 7.25 = *6.57*
*Clock*: Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx*: 3:06.59, 3:05.28, 3:05.75, 3:01.15, 3:23.02 = *3:05.87*
*Pyraminx*: 27.81, 32.21, 19.44, 25.03, 27.38 = *26.74*
*Square-1*: 2:32.16 (P), 1:47.56 (P), 1:48.15, 1:46.44 (P), 1:20.80 = *1:47.38*
*Fewest Moves*: *42 Moves*
2x2x2: L F2 D2 L B L’ U’
2x2x3: R B F D’ F2 D B’
cross + corner + edge: D’
4th pair (keyhole): L R2 B R2 B’ D’ R2 D L’
OLL: U’ R’ U R B U F’ U’ B’
PLL: F’ R’ D’ U F2 D U’ R’ F2
Comment: Oh, well. This was my safety solve – I found it in about 20 minutes. I never found anything better after that. At least my bad solves are no longer as bad as they once were.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 10, 2008)

@Mike:Wouldn't you know that Dennis would have to enter with 5 cubes this week, keeping me from winning? 
...i am sorry
isn't there anybody else who tried more cubes?

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 10, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> WOW!
> did the MUKTI-BLD...just 5 cubes, but as fast as i could (execution time i mean!) so i just tried to make the setup algs as short as possible, even if it was very risky...using old pochmann!
> memo: abou 12 minutes
> execution: 6:48.27 minutes
> ...



YEAH DENNIS! isnt Old pochmann just the best!   well its not... but it is for me so far!!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 15.36 (16.99) (14.74) 16.31 15.41 = 15.69
2x2x2_bld: DNF DNF 29.58
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF DNF
4x4x4_bld: DNF DNF 8:43.20
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 12:44.14
comment: oh wow!
fewest moves: DNF
comment: I purposefully took only 20 minutes to find a skeleton that left a 5 cycle of corners. I had a 23 move skeleton to work with, but I still wasn't able to optimize it within the remaining 40 minutes. I optimized the first corner cycle, but I didn't have time to optimize the second. I have no idea how to optimize both corner cycles within the hour, unless I go for something sub-optimal for one of the cycles and just do something I see first. Had I just taken the first cycle I found that cancelled 1 move I could have then spent the remaining time trying to optimize the second cycle. I guess I will try this next time.

That last 5x5 solve is my new personal best by over 30 seconds! I did all my other BLD solves before 5x5, so I was really angry at myself for my progress so far this week. I just got really ****ed off at myself and went super fast on that last solve, and it paid off! It feels so wonderful to get sub-13 for 5x5 BLD! Sub-10 still feels miles away, but now I feel like I can at least hold out a glimmer of hope that I'll get there eventually.

Chris


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 10, 2008)

@Derricke: i love the old Pochmann method and i will always use it for multi...i also use it for normal bld but maybe i will chane my method soon for single bld...

@Chris H.:WOW!...what was your memo time for the 5x5???
I want to leran solving the 4x4 and 5x5 blindfoded, too...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 10, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> @Chris H.:WOW!...what was your memo time for the 5x5???
> I want to leran solving the 4x4 and 5x5 blindfoded, too...



Hi Dennis,

I have no idea what the memorization time was, recently I've stopped looking at the timer before I start solving. The solve felt very fast, but not the fastest I've ever done. I'd say I solved within 6:45-7:15 so the memorization time must have been 5:30-6:00 roughly. I'm using my 1 syllable words memory method for the inner 3x3x3 pieces, and I think that is what is speeding up my times. This was done on my regular 5x5 cube, but I'm also breaking in a new 5x5x5. I hope that once it is ready my solving will drop a couple seconds as well to help get closer to sub-10.

Dennis: there are a number of tutorials on this forum about how to solve, and also feel free to check out my memorization page if you are interested in a memory system. Although the 5x5 can be memorized and solved quite quickly using only visual methods, I personally find it extremely difficult to do so (Rowe you are the man) 
www.speedcubing.com/chris/memorizing.html



> 5x5x5 BLD: DNF (40:04.60), DNF (40:52.97), 30:59.94 = 30:59.94
> Comment: Memorization: 14:30, 19:53, 16:00. This is a new personal best for me.



Mike congratulations on the 5x5x5 personal best solve! I think it's funny that we both set a new personal best on the same solve! That solve didn't feel particularly easy to me to solve, but the memorization felt a lot easier than usual. Also the +centers were nice, I only had to memorize I think 15 letters so 9 of them were solved if I remember that correctly?

Anyway Mike congrats on your success on 5x5x5 BLD as well, and I think very soon you will be sub-30!

Chris


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 10, 2008)

@ChrisH.: OKAY, i will check the websites to learn that...i think that the centers are the most dificult part, so i will learn that at first...


----------



## joey (Feb 10, 2008)

*3x3:* 16.09 (14.28) 15.97 (19.43) 15.22 *Average:* 15.76
Better than expected. 14.28 was a PLL skip. On the 19.43 I dropped the cube.
*3x3 BLD:* 1:22.08 1:19.56 DNF *Best:* 1:19.56
Ok.
*3x3 OH:* 50.72 (45.53) (1:01.31) 47.27 48.66 *Average:* 48.83
Sub-50, meh.
*2x2 BLD:* 4.43 9.05 23.13 *Best:* 4.43
Now I understand why Erik got such a fast solve  Second was another speed BLD. Third was a normal BLD solve.
*4x4:* 1:57.58 (OP) (DNF) 1:59.79 1:58.18 (1:57.09) *Average:* 1:58.51
I should practice this, if I want to be reasonable.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 10, 2008)

*FMC:*(Time: 19:44.85)
Cross: B D' F' L' U' R x2 (*6*)
Pair 1: y R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' (6+*11*=17)
Pair 2: y U' R U2 R2 U R (17+*6*=23)
Pair 3: y' U R' U' R U2 R' U R (23+*8*=31)
MGLS: y' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U F (31+*11*=42)
PLL: y2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' (42+*12*=54)
Total: 54 moves


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I may as well put this, seeing as I'm going to add Multi-BLD to my list of things to do in the weekly competition.

*3x3x3_MuiltiBLD:* 0/2
Miserable time (19 minutes something). Complete stuff up, all that time memorising and absolutely nothing came of it. I will use two separate rooms next week ^^ .


----------



## guusrs (Feb 10, 2008)

*FMC: 24 moves!*

Hi Guys,
I also found a very nice FMC solution: 
U' F U2 F' U2 D L' F2 U F' D B L' F D' R' F2 L D' L' F2 R2 U' R' (24)

But this nice solution took me 80 minutes so it was overtime, a DNF is my destiny.
This, of course, all has to do with Mirek's wonderful 23-move solution this week, It felt useless to post a 28+ solution, which I didn't find within the hour. Then I became more relaxed, tried the inverse scramble and in 20 minutes found this wonderful 24-mover.

This is how I found this solution: 
applied on the inverse scramble (R B U2 R' L2 D F L2 B2 R F B' L U'D R2 D2 R)
I found a nice skeleton: U D F' L B' D' F U' F2 L D' U2 F U2 F' U which only left two c/e pairs to be switched (you could choose between U or U' at the end). Using 8 (!) stickers I found a nice insertion at the beginning: R U R2 F2 L D L' F2 R U' canceling 2 moves.
Because of the insertion at the beginning this solution also makes sense when applied on the normal scramble, so not the inverse.

If only I had started the inverse scramble earlier, like Arnaud does all the time, Next week at the Benelux open my strategy will become very important.

Greetz

Guus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike congratulations on the 5x5x5 personal best solve! I think it's funny that we both set a new personal best on the same solve! That solve didn't feel particularly easy to me to solve, but the memorization felt a lot easier than usual. Also the +centers were nice, I only had to memorize I think 15 letters so 9 of them were solved if I remember that correctly?
> 
> Anyway Mike congrats on your success on 5x5x5 BLD as well, and I think very soon you will be sub-30!
> 
> Chris



I think the main reason this solve seemed so easy was just that the memorization was fluid. I can't remember the centers now - it was a few days ago, but I know I've had a few 5x5x5's lately with easy centers, so it was probably one of them. I had a DNF last night (for Ryan's competition) that was 30:26.15, and I was only off by 3 wings (I must have mismemorized, it looks like). You're right, it's really true that having fixed memory images makes a huge difference. I think that once I finish my list, all I'll need is one lucky solve, and I should be able to beat 25 minutes. I'm finally starting to enjoy 5x5x5 as much as 4x4x4.

Edit: I just finished the last solve on Ryan's competition for this week - 31:02.54 and I got it right! I definitely suddenly got faster this week.

And Chris, congratulations on your amazing 5x5x5 solve. You might just have a chance of regaining the world record yet.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 11, 2008)

How about adding 3x3x3 three in a row to the weekly events?

Best of three I think is a good form, othrewise it will be so many scrambles.

We have done this unofficially in competiton once (Svekub 2006 in Norrköping). Anssi has got the competition records (if my memory is correct).


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 11, 2008)

HI
i got a question:
where will be post the results of these weekly comp.???
Thanks to all of you

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 11, 2008)

When Arnaud has got the time = who knows?

But some brave volunteer may do it before he does it, who knows?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 11, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> But some brave volunteer may do it before he does it, who knows?



Not going to happen; Arnaud seems to want to keep the competition a one-man job, for logistical purposes or otherwise.


----------



## mrCage (Feb 12, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Hi Guys,
> I also found a very nice FMC solution:
> U' F U2 F' U2 D L' F2 U F' D B L' F D' R' F2 L D' L' F2 R2 U' R' (24)
> 
> ...


 
Hi Gu(u)s!!

It is completely random which scramble is the easier one, normal or the inverse. There is nothing to gain by always going for the inverse - except it may seem more impressive to some ;-) It really only makes sense to go for the inverse if the regular scramble seems hard 

- Per


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2008)

mrCage said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Yes, Per, but Arnaud told me his strategy once - he pretty much always tries the normal scramble twice and the inverse scramble once before settling on his start. So I think that's what Guus is saying he wants to do.

I need to start checking out the inverse scramble when a start is really bad again. I might have done better if I had tried that this week - my start was terrible.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 12, 2008)

Just got my clock! Thanks Lars.

Clock: 33.28 43.05 30.47 28.61 39.78 = *34.51*
Relay: 3:41.63
I need to get faster 4x4 times...
Magic: 1.16 1.27 1.30 2.18 1.43 = *1.33*
Master Magic: 2.78 2.55 4.09 2.61 2.63 = *2.67*

---BLD---
2x2: DNF (33.15) 27.15 46.78 = 27.15
3x3: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
not good...


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jefferson James

2x2x2-6.10
5.53, 6.62, (6.83), (4.86), 6.16
Good.

3x3x3-21.82
24.03, (24.09), (19.47), 21.08, 20.34
Bad.

4x4x4-2:47.88
2:55.20, (2:56.86), 2:40.20, (2:22.59), 2:48.25 
My hands hurt from all the 4x4x4 cubing I did earlier. I had a 2:21.86 average of 12.

2x2x2 BLD-1:07.98
DNF 1:07.98 DNF
Last week and the week before I had a 1:07 solve I guess its because I dont practice this anymore lol.

3x3x3 BLD-DNF
DNF DNF DNF
I don't know what happened.

Relay-9:56.97
ES 5x5x5 POP.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2008)

That's right, Mike, Per and Guus. I start scrambling 3 cubes and always do it like this: 1st regular, 2nd inverse, 3rd regular. I then check/perform all 18 possible moves on cube 1 and 2 and write down which moves give nice starts and decide if I will use the regular or inverse scramble. Having a good start is really motivating for me and this is what I can do pretty well. My endings/insertions and especially corner-control is still not good.

This week I also used the inverse and found a 27 move solution.

*2x2x2*: 8.36 *7.18* 9.30 *9.97* 9.38 = *9.01*
*3x3x3*: 25.11 25.50 *30.30* 23.19 *22.40* = *24.60*
*4x4x4*: *1:29.91* 1:38.13 1:40.28 (OP) *1:47.84 (P)* 1:43.22 (O) = *1:40.54*
*5x5x5*: 2:26.91 *2:11.27* 2:33.72 *5:00.59* 2:37.90 = *2:32.84*
Comment: Best ever and one of my worst pops ever
*2x2x2_bf*: *DNF* *2:05.91* *DNF* = *2:05.91*
*3x3x3_bf*: *5:16.18* *DNF DNF* = *5:16.18*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *1/3* in *40:19.99*
Comment: Did corner permutation of 3rd cube on 2nd cube and vice versa 
*3x3x3_oh*: *55.97* 46.72 49.83 *44.43* 47.68 = *48.08*
*3x3x3_fmc*: *27*: B' D' R' D R B U R U' B' R2 B2 R B R2 F' R B D B2 U D' L' U' L2 R D' 
Explanation:
Inverse scramble: R B U2 R' L2 D F L2 B2 R F B' L U' D R2 D2 R
2X2X3 + preparation (10) = D R' L2 U L . (R2) U' (B') R' F
Triple X-cross + preparation (13) = R2 B' R'
Setup last layer (16) = B2 R2 B
4th pair (19) = U R' U'
OLL (25) = B' R' D' R D B
Leaves a 6 move edge-3-cycle that cancels 4 moves at the . = D U' B2 D' U R2
*Relay*: *4:49.96*
*Magic*: 2.41 2.40 *5.34* 1.80 *1.75* = *2.20*
*Master Magic*: 4,88 5.83 *4.72* 5.83 *16.13* = *5.51*
*Clock*: 17.06 17.86 *16.77* 18.94 *23.53* = *17.95*
Comment: Best average ever, still just solving without a system
*MegaMinx*: *4:28.15* 4:01.30 3:42.90 3:34.03 *3:25.18* = *3:46.08*
*PyraMinx*: *20.93* 14.68 17.77 *13.05* 16.22 = *16.22*
*Square-1*: *1:15.03* 1:37.11 (P) 1:28.84 (P) 1:17.22 (P) *1:55.31 (P)* = *1:27.72*
Comment: BAD


----------



## guusrs (Feb 12, 2008)

mrCage said:


> [
> Hi Gu(u)s!!
> 
> It is completely random which scramble is the easier one, normal or the inverse. There is nothing to gain by always going for the inverse - except it may seem more impressive to some ;-) It really only makes sense to go for the inverse if the regular scramble seems hard
> ...


Hi Per, I do not agree, in 50% of the cases the inverse scramble is easier! Which means, easier to find an intuïtive solution between 25 - 35 moves. If you come closer to the optimal solution there is probably no difference, but since the world record is 28-moves it does make sense to check the inverse scramble if the normal scramble has no good start. 

For my 24-move-overtime solve I was triggered to use the inverse scramble because after a 10-move 2x2x3 block also some other pairs came together. Unfortumately I saw no way to make advantage of these which gave me the idea of trying the inverse scramble to see if some extra pairs also would come together after some starting-moves.

Gus


----------



## vlarsen (Feb 13, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: 8.73 10.37 9.18 10.16 11.17 = *9.85*
First sub 10 second time!
*3x3x3*: 37.92 27.70 37.63 28.60 37.81 = *34.49*
*4x4x4*: 2:00.62 2:12.76 2:19.62 1:52.46 2:18.53 = *2:10.64*
*5x5x5*: 3:44.89 4:12.40 4:32.50 4:36.14 4:09.48 = *4:18.13*
*3x3x3 OH*: Time is scarce
*Relay*: *7:39.25*
*Square-1*: 4:07.12 3:03.89 2:19.48 3:36.92 1:54.73 = *3:00.09*
One minute slower than usual. What happened?
*2x2x2 BLD*: Really scarce
*3x3x3 BLD*: It's terrible


----------



## guusrs (Feb 13, 2008)

guusrs said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Per,

I'm re-reading this discussion and noticed we're actually saying the same thing.

Gus


----------



## mrCage (Feb 13, 2008)

guusrs said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > mrCage said:
> ...


 
Yes, we're saying same thing - absolutely 

Arnaud's strategy for his 3 cubes seems quite clever. Set up normal and inverse scramble, do all possible first turns and see what is "best". Even doing this thorough quick check is no warranty for which scramble is easier. But if it helps the motivation it's a good thing 

- Per


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 15, 2008)

3x3x3
Average: 18.02
Times: (19.70), (16.73), 17.23, 19.14, 17.69

F2L look ahead was incredible for this average...


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 18, 2008)

2: 4.71 4.66 4.61 4.19 4.63 = 4.63 very consistent!

3: 14.78 19.66 15.71 15.31 16.84 = 15.95 not great

4: 1:09.94 P 1:16.52 P 1:07.08 P 1:13.16 O 1:12.33 P = 1:11.81 not too bad 

5: 2:20.83 2:20.16 2:20.56 2:20.38 2:25.53 = 2:20.59 Is that consistency even possible!?!?

2BLD: 5.71 26.13 34.31 = 5.71 too easy

3BLD: DNF (2:31.56) 3:20.58 DNF = 3:20.58 getting worse

3OH: 29.90 29.43 27.96 30.44 24.91 (oll skip) = 29.10 sub 30!

FMC: 34 moves
Scramble: R' D2 R2 D' U L' B F' R' B2 L2 F' D' L2 R U2 B' R' 
F2L minus one pair: D2 F' B L' F U' D' L D2 L2 D L (12)
pseudo F2L: F D' F' D2 F D2 F' D F (9)
OLL: B D R D' R' B' D' F' D2 F D F' D (13)
Couldn't make much of the 12 move cross + 3 pair

Relay: 3:44.77 OP
2: 0:02
5: 2:13
4: 1:15 OP
3: 0:16

Ok now I've learned, so I'm posting early and will edit my times in as I go


----------



## hdskull (Feb 20, 2008)

*Sikan Li*
*2x2x2*: 5.84, (DNF), 6.81, (5.80), 6.97 => 6.54
*3x3x3*: 15.41, 15.97, 15.44, (16.62), (15.23) => 15.61
*4x4x4*: 1:51.02 OP, (1:54.52) OP, (1:43.16) P, 1:44.45 P, 1:53.41 OP => 1:49.63
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:09.55, 2:26.81, 2:23.83 => 2:23.83
(memo times: 1:33, 1:32, 1:14)

*3x3x3 OH*: 25.20, 26.75, (25.17), 28.48, (28.86) => 26.81


----------

